# BIKE Four Peaks



## ]:-> (20. November 2012)

Hi,

jetzt steht also endlich die Strecke nicht nur in der Bike, sondern ist im Detail auch auf der Veranstalter-Homepage.

http://www.bike-fourpeaks.de/de/strecke/strecke-gesamt.html

Ich nehme das mal zum Anlass einen neuen Fred aufzumachen, weil das ja mit TG nix mehr zu tun hat.
Alte Artikel stehen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42

Sieht schon verlockend aus.


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2012)

profiltechnisch gut für bolzertypen - für mich eher nix. viele lange flachstücke. dennoch werde ich wohl dabei sein, gute vorbereitung ist es eh. ich hoffe nur, dass der neue veranstalter so gut ist wie plan b, denn die rennen waren bisher perfekt organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (21. November 2012)

War ob der Flachstücke auch enttäuscht. Dennoch, wer nicht abfahren kann und zwar nicht Highspeed-Schotter sondern Trail, der wird da sehr viel Zeit liegen lassen. Vor allem wenn die Strecke nass ist (ich will ja nix heraufbeschwören  )Das ist sicher nicht mit der TG zu vergleichen.


----------



## baloo (22. November 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, dass der neue veranstalter so gut ist wie plan b, denn die rennen waren bisher perfekt organisiert.



Plan B macht jetzt gemeinsamme Sache mit der Motor Presse Stuttgart, das sind die die das MountainBike Magazin rausgeben.
Da muss es wohl ganz schön heftig gekracht haben!

Hoffe auch, dass es so weitergeht wie bis anhin. Werd mich wohl auch anmelden.


----------



## Burli (22. November 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> profiltechnisch gut für bolzertypen - für mich eher nix. viele lange flachstücke. dennoch werde ich wohl dabei sein, gute vorbereitung ist es eh. ich hoffe nur, dass der neue veranstalter so gut ist wie plan b, denn die rennen waren bisher perfekt organisiert.



Hi, ley events organisiert seit Jahren die Tour Transalp. Ich bin ein paar mal mit gefahren und fand es quasi perfekt! 

Gruß Burli


----------



## ctwitt (27. November 2012)

Ich hab mir die Strecke jetzt auch mal angesehen. Die spricht mich nicht an. Viele Lange Flachstücke auf Asphalt. Das mag ich gar nicht. Ich werde wohl nicht fahren. Auch wenn es vom Zeitpunkt den Höhenmetern und Kilometern recht gut in die Vorbereitung passen würde.


----------



## karsten71 (28. November 2012)

Ja, es gibt ausgedehnte Asphaltflachstücke. Das ist mir auch etwas zu viel. Aber es hat auch genug Höhenmeter, steile Anstiege, lange Trails - also echtes Mountainbiken. Wenn ich es terminlich irgendwie einrichten kann bin ich dabei.


----------



## maxmistral (29. November 2012)

Also das mit den Flachpassagen und Asphaltpassagen finde ich nicht so schlimm, das kennt man doch von der Transalp auch, das bilden sich Züge und es wird durch die Täler durchgerauscht. Wichtig ist dass es halt auch interessante Pässe zu fahren gibt und trailorientierte Abfahren. Das denke ich wird schon der Fall sein. Diese Bike-Four-Peaks ist eine Transalp-Light.


----------



## ctwitt (3. Dezember 2012)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Also das mit den Flachpassagen und Asphaltpassagen finde ich nicht so schlimm, das kennt man doch von der Transalp auch, das bilden sich Züge und es wird durch die Täler durchgerauscht. Wichtig ist dass es halt auch interessante Pässe zu fahren gibt und trailorientierte Abfahren. Das denke ich wird schon der Fall sein. Diese Bike-Four-Peaks ist eine Transalp-Light.



fährst Du da mit? Du musst dann halt auch mal was machen im Zug, nicht nur lutschen!


----------



## maxmistral (4. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> fährst Du da mit? Du musst dann halt auch mal was machen im Zug, nicht nur lutschen!



Also was ich bei unseren gemeinsamen Transalp-Abendteuern vorne im Wind gefahren bin, das dürfte mir bei Dir ein lebenslanges Windschatten fahren garantieren! 

Ich würde mal so sagen, wenn es 2013 ein Etappenrennen für mich geben sollte, da würde ich die Bike Four Peaks nicht unsympathisch finden. Was für mich ein bißchen dagegen spricht, ist dass das Wetter im Juni auf der Alpen-Nordseite nicht so stabil ist.


----------



## ctwitt (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja nicht dabei, sonst immer gerne.

Da gibt es noch das neue Event von Plan-B mit der Biker Bravo die Champions Trophy. Das hört sich auch gut an. Allerdings ist es da mit dem Wetter noch unsicherer. Ist ja schon am 8 Mai.

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Grand Raid. Das ist die Mutter aller MTB Rennen und stellt so manches Andere Rennen in den Schatten. Ich werde mich ein paar mal auf dem Rennvelo versuchen.

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch das neue Event von Plan-B mit der Biker Bravo die Champions Trophy. Das hört sich auch gut an. Allerdings ist es da mit dem Wetter noch unsicherer. Ist ja schon am 8 Mai.



da brauchst du gleich 2 weitere mitstreiter, da mindestens dreier-teams an den start gehen müssen. war schon immer schwer genug, einen einzigen für die tac zu finden, der sowohl sportlich auch als auch menschlich passt. aber ok - sidn auch nur 4 tage und die einzelnen rennen sind eher kurz ...

abgesehen davon wollen die aber auch schon 250 euro pro nase - bei geringerem logistischem aufwand imho als zum beispiel die four-peaks, da nur 2 fixe orte und nur eine überführungsetappe...


----------



## ctwitt (4. Dezember 2012)

Drei Leute sind ja nicht die Welt. Beim Black Forest sind es sogar 4 oder 5 glaube ich. Und muss man Ã¼berhaupt zusammen fahren?  Das sind doch  fast 100â¬ weniger als beim 4P.


----------



## powderJO (4. Dezember 2012)

soooo genau habe ich die regeln nicht durchgelesen ... die 4peaks kostet 320, wenn man sich jetzt anmeldet, später 345. in anbetracht der tatsache, dass das ein echtes etappen-rennen ist, finde ich die mehrkosten durchaus vertretbar. jedenfalls wenn die orga so gut ist, wie bisher von plan b gewohnt ...


----------



## oli_muenchen (3. Januar 2013)

Habe mich nun angemeldet. Wer auch?

Habe eine Frage an Euch Mitstreiter, weil der Veranstalter bislang nicht antwortet:

Habt Ihr bei der Anmeldung ein Feld gefunden, bei dem Ihr einen Teamnamen/Verein eintragen könnt. Mir hat das gefehlt...

Bis Juni dann 

Oli


----------



## Suprarenin (3. Januar 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Habe mich nun angemeldet. Wer auch?



Bin noch am überlegen. Werde mich aber wahrscheinlich eher kurz vorher anmelden. Die Ersparnis von 25 ist mir die verbindliche Zusage nicht wert.


----------



## essere_forte (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet.
Und habe mal eine Frage zum Ablauf bzw. Rückreise.
Am Sonntag wird der Bus nach Ruhpolding um ca. 10Uhr starten, meiner Hochrechnung zur Folge ist er dann ca 14Uhr in Ruhp. das ist arg spät wenn man dann noch mit dem Auto an den Niederrhein fahren möchte.
Mein Plan ist am Anreise Montag in Ruhp. das Auto auszuladen und dann am Zielort abstellen und von da wieder mit dem zug/Taxi/Pferdewagen egal!! wieder zurück zum Start. Hat da einer eine Idee oder möchte jemand mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (13. Januar 2013)

essere_forte schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet.
> Und habe mal eine Frage zum Ablauf bzw. Rückreise.
> Am Sonntag wird der Bus nach Ruhpolding um ca. 10Uhr starten, meiner Hochrechnung zur Folge ist er dann ca 14Uhr in Ruhp. das ist arg spät wenn man dann noch mit dem Auto an den Niederrhein fahren möchte.
> Mein Plan ist am Anreise Montag in Ruhp. das Auto auszuladen und dann am Zielort abstellen und von da wieder mit dem zug/Taxi/Pferdewagen egal!! wieder zurück zum Start. Hat da einer eine Idee oder möchte jemand mitmachen?



Hi, habe mich auch angemeldet und habe nach einigem hin und her den Rücktransport am Sonntag mit gebucht. 
Taxi wird ein kleines Vermögen kosten, und dein Rad wirst damit sicher nicht transportieren können. 

Mit der Bahn, geht um 16.45 und um 17.45 ein Zug, Fahrzeit zwischen 4 und 5 Stunden inkl. 3 x umsteigen, je nach dem bist zwischen 21.00 - 23.00 wieder in Ruhpolding. Da musst aber Rad und Gepäck selber schleppen. 

Glaube auch nicht das der Bus 4h benötigt, sind 104 km und laut Routenplaner 1h 35 Fahrtzeit. Bus, ok, 2h sind wir um 12 wieder da.

Egal wie, ich muss nur nach Unterfranken, knappe 400 km, Niederrhein wird noch ne ganze Ecke mehr.

Habe inzwischen auch meine Unterkünfte gebucht, in Lofer selbst war nix brauchbares mehr zu bekommen, habe mich vom Tourismusverein in St.Martin einquartieren lassen.


----------



## essere_forte (14. Januar 2013)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> Hi, habe mich auch angemeldet und habe nach einigem hin und her den Rücktransport am Sonntag mit gebucht.
> Taxi wird ein kleines Vermögen kosten, und dein Rad wirst damit sicher nicht transportieren können.
> 
> Mit der Bahn, geht um 16.45 und um 17.45 ein Zug, Fahrzeit zwischen 4 und 5 Stunden inkl. 3 x umsteigen, je nach dem bist zwischen 21.00 - 23.00 wieder in Ruhpolding. Da musst aber Rad und Gepäck selber schleppen.
> ...


Hallo, du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Ich will am Montag vor dem Rennen mein Auto in Ruhpolding ausladen. Und dann den Wagen im Zielort abstellen, dann am gleichen Tag wieder zurück nach Ruhpolding. Das hat den Vorteil das ich wenn ich Samstag ins Ziel rolle noch in Ruhe feiern kann, aber Sonntags morgens direkt an meinem Auto stehe.
Wir reisen zu zweit an. Der Bustransfer kostet pP. 50,-Eu das heißt 100,-  Für dieses Geld würde ich irgendwie meine Rückreise finanzieren.
Habe mal ein Taxi Unternehmen im Zielgebiet angerufen Preis 250,-Eu für die Fahrt. Wenn man einen findet der es im Bereich von 180-200,- macht ist das eine klasse Option.


----------



## Saiver74 (14. Januar 2013)

essere_forte schrieb:


> Hallo, du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Ich will am Montag vor dem Rennen mein Auto in Ruhpolding ausladen. Und dann den Wagen im Zielort abstellen, dann am gleichen Tag wieder zurück nach Ruhpolding. Das hat den Vorteil das ich wenn ich Samstag ins Ziel rolle noch in Ruhe feiern kann, aber Sonntags morgens direkt an meinem Auto stehe.
> Wir reisen zu zweit an. Der Bustransfer kostet pP. 50,-Eu das heißt 100,-  Für dieses Geld würde ich irgendwie meine Rückreise finanzieren.
> Habe mal ein Taxi Unternehmen im Zielgebiet angerufen Preis 250,-Eu für die Fahrt. Wenn man einen findet der es im Bereich von 180-200,- macht ist das eine klasse Option.



ok sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Ist natürlich auch eine Option. 
Hab mal kurz überlegt ob das für mich auch was wäre, aber ich wollte erst am Dienstag Mittag anreisen, Extra Übernachtung + 200 km zusätzliche Spritkosten machen den Zeitvorteil nicht mehr so interessant.

Aber wenn sich 3-4 Leute finden würden, könntest dir auch ein Großraumtaxi nehmen und bequem zurück shutteln. Na ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.

Bessere Idee, europcar Autovermietung in Traunstein, ca. 15 km von Ruhpolding entfernt. Hoffe deine Begleitung kann fahren, Mietwagen Montag früh holen und abends wieder zurück, ab 60,- Noch 20 für den Sprit, bist bei 80,-!!!


----------



## Saiver74 (8. April 2013)

Noch 57 Tage, was macht die Form? 
Scheint ja endlich der Frühling in Sichtweite zu sein, hab keinen Bock mehr auf Thermohose & Co


----------



## Mario_Salzer (15. April 2013)

wollte mal fragen ob zufällig noch ne Unterkunft in den jeweiligen Orten sucht....

Hätten für alle Tage gute, preiswerte Hotels gebucht - allerdings für zwei Personen und jetzt hat sich mein Teamkollege leider verletzt und kann nicht mit....wäre somit ein platz frei

somit wär eventuell Interesse hat, einfach ne pm an mich.....


----------



## haifechter (18. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne am Di.04.06. vor dem Rennen vom Zielort Neukirchen nach Ruhpolding fahren mit Tasche und Bike.
Hat jemand zufällig einen Platz frei und könnte mich mitnehmen?
Gegen entsprechende Entschädigung natürlich....

Viele Gruess
haifechter


----------



## stevens28/2 (30. April 2013)

Suche ggf. Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Raum H, BS, WOB...mein Fahrer ist abgesprungen. 
Ley-Event sind ja soetwas von kooperativ  ich habe fast kaum noch Bock auf die Veranstalltung. Nur mal so für euch zur Info...die Umschreibung eines Startplatzes auf einen anderen Fahrer ist nicht möglich!!!! Eine Kontrolle erfolgt bei Ausgabe der Startunterlagen per Ausweis!! Bin begeistert von so viel deutscher Gründlichkeit :kotz:


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2013)

direkte mail an delius klasing bzw uli stanciu direkt (über http://www.bike-gps.com/index.php/impressum) und ley-event cc setzen. hilft eventuell ...


----------



## stevens28/2 (2. Mai 2013)

Ist mir jetzt egal...mein anderer Kumpel hat nochmal ein Startplatz gebucht...waren ja noch welche übrig. Ob der Startplatz für das nächte Jahr dann in den Kalender zw. Beruf, Famile usw. passt ist dass wieder die Frage!!


----------



## Mario_Salzer (29. Mai 2013)

weiss jemand wo ich die GPS Daten von den 4 Etappen herkrieg? Entweder bin ich völlig blind oder die gibts wirklich nicht online 

Danke euch mal schon im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (29. Mai 2013)

Mario_Salzer schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo ich die GPS Daten von den 4 Etappen herkrieg? Entweder bin ich völlig blind oder die gibts wirklich nicht online
> 
> Danke euch mal schon im voraus!



Strecken sind jetzt online, auf der Homepage unter Strecke


----------



## Schmuckbert (29. Mai 2013)

Auch bei mir können 2 Freunde aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr teilnehemen . Gibt es wirklich keine Mögkichkeit des Umschreibens auf einen anderen Fahrer ?

Bin dann noch an einer Fahrgemeinschaft nach Ruhpolding interresiert. Hat noch jemand Platz oder Interesse ? Wohne im Raum Wernigerode /Harz


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2013)

wer fährt zu den 4peaks? fährt überhaupt wer zu den 4peaks? sitzte gerade am tegernsee, wollte dort heute das rennen fahren und heute abend weiter nach ruhpolding. allerdings ist bis dienstag land unter und auch die weiteren aussichten sind durchwachsen ... kein bock mehr auf regen, schlamm und siff ...


----------



## Rockwood (2. Juni 2013)

Also derzeit pisst es hier dermaßen, dass sogar die Strasse zwischen Ruhpolding und Reit im Winkel  überflutet ist. 
Sollte es irgendwann mal aufgehört haben, dürfte die Strecke relativ schnell recht problemlos befahrbar sein. Nur Mut!


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (2. Juni 2013)

Morgen,

ich bin da!
Das Wetter muss man ausblenden, hilft doch eh nichts.

Werde am Dienstag anreisen, bis dahin soll´s eh besser sein.
Freu mich trotzdem.
Gruß.


----------



## Saiver74 (2. Juni 2013)

das Wetter sieht ab Mittwoch recht brauchbar aus, wird von Tag zu Tag wärmer, im Tal um die 20 Grad. Nur der Schnee oberhalb von ca. 1600 Meter könnte zum Problem werden. 
Hab mir eben mal auf Bergfex paar Webcams angeschaut, Wildkogelalm sieht noch recht übel aus. Aber bis wir dort sind vergeht noch ne Menge Zeit. 
Ich geh mal ne Runde radeln, in Unterfranken scheint sogar mal die Sonne)


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2013)

komme nicht mal nach ruhpolding im moment vom tegernsee aus - straßen sind dicht. würde ich erst zu den 4peaks anreisen, würde ich das auch entspannter sehen - sitze aber seit donnerstag im regen fest und verliere echt die lust. dazu kommt: bei den voraussetzungen werde ich keinen meter auf dem rad gesessen haben zum start seit einer woche - auch renntechnisch tolle aussichten ...


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2013)

news auf der veranstalter-homepage:



> 02.06.2013
> Aktuelle Wettersituation!
> Aufgrund der schweren Regen- und Schneefälle in den letzten Tagen im Gebiet der geplanten BIKE Four Peaks 2013 möchten wir darüber informieren, dass seitens des Organisationsteams in Zusammenarbeit mit den Etappenorten und Behörden eine sichere Durchführung der Veranstaltung derzeit sehr detailliert geprüft wird. Im Laufe des morgigen Montages werden wir hierzu weitere Informationen an alle Teilnehmer und Partner der BIKE Four Peaks übermitteln.




habe mich nach ruhpolding durchgekämpft (9 stunden vom tegernsee auf, auch dank der umsichtigen  umleitungsplanung der einsatzkräfte), um den morgigen tag abzuwarten und dann erst zu entscheiden ob ich starte oder irgendwohin fahre, wo es sicher wärmer und sonniger ist. 

vor ort erscheint es mir momentan nur sehr schwer vorstellbar, wie hier das rennen wie geplant durchgezogen werden soll - hier ist jeder mit mann und maus dabei keller, häuser ud straßen frei zu pumpen, totales chaos. auch wie ege und trails aussehen kann man nur spekulieren im moment aber es wüprde mich wundern, wenn die strecke wie geplant überall durchführbar wäre. das unwetter hat gut gezielt, das meiste ging genau zwischen ruhpolding und lofer ab ...

und nach den neusten prognosen soll es morgen weiter regnen und auch am dienstag erst im laufe des tages aufhören ... alles andere als rosige aussichten. 

ich werde wohl morgen die konsequenz ziehen und abreisen ....wenn nicht noch ein wetterwunder passiert oder meine lust auf bikerennen unter jeden umständen über nacht zurückkommt.


----------



## Berne_26 (2. Juni 2013)

Denke die Veranstaltung wird nicht stattfinden da im Kitzbühler Bereich sehr viele Murenabgänge sind, in Waidring ist die Straße weg...im Pillersee tal ist hochwasser...in lofer ist auch alles unter Wasser. ...genauso wie das weitsee gebiet bei ruhpolding ist alles überschwemmt. ...Ein Rennen durchzuführen wäre nicht angemessen da zu viel Risiko besteht....Wohne selber im chiemgau und bin im moment von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (3. Juni 2013)

weiß schon irgendjemand was neues? ley-events ist leider nicht erreichbar ...


----------



## Saiver74 (3. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> weiß schon irgendjemand was neues? ley-events ist leider nicht erreichbar ...



Denke du bist schon in Ruhpolding, da bist du doch direkt vor Ort. Wir anderen können auch nur auf Infos von der Website, oder E-mails warten.


----------



## Mario_Salzer (3. Juni 2013)

Ja wäre gut zu wissen ob das nun stattfindet! Ich persönlich kann mir das ja nicht vorstellen - schon alleine wegen den vielen freiwilligen helfern die nötig sind um das event durchzuführen.  Und genau diese leute - haben ziemlich sicher momentan wichtiges zu tun wenn man die bilder im tv sieht aus der Gegend! 

Aber eine klare Entscheidung wäre jetzt sehr hilfreich. ..


----------



## gaggo (3. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> weiß schon irgendjemand was neues? ley-events ist leider nicht erreichbar ...



.....die sind doch die neue Strecke "am beschildern" Joe!


----------



## powderJO (3. Juni 2013)

du meinst die neue strecke flach über straßen durchs tal? ich ahne auch sowas ...


----------



## Burli (3. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> du meinst die neue strecke flach über straßen durchs tal? ich ahne auch sowas ...



...dann nehme ich vorsichthalber mal ein Rennrad mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichtolosaurus (3. Juni 2013)

und ich ein Schlauchboot..

Bin mal gespannt, was sich die Organisatoren einfallen lassen.


----------



## -Testpilot- (3. Juni 2013)

so, ich fange doch langsam an meine tasche zu packen 

http://www.bike-fourpeaks.de/de/news.html
03.06.2013
Aktuelle Zwischenmeldung!
Noch immer sind das Organisationsteam sowie alle Etappenorte mit aller Kraft dabei, eine sichere Durchführung der BIKE Four Peaks 2013 zu prüfen. Auch wenn sich die Gesamtsituation leicht gebessert hat, so ist eine definitive Entscheidung über den Start und die mögliche Streckenführung der BIKE Four Peaks erst für heute nachmittag 17Uhr möglich. Dennoch darf man leicht optimistisch sein, insofern möchten wir den Teilnehmern, die bereits auf der Anreise sind, empfehlen Ihre Fahrt fortzusetzen.


----------



## s_works (3. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich zwar für das Rennen angemeldet - aber angesichts einer solchen Naturkatastrophe sagt irgendetwas in mir, dass in Anbetracht der Umstände schon eine schräge Optik ergeben würde, ein Event auf Biegen u. Brechen durchzuführen. Gerade da die Strecke voll durch die am schlimmsten betroffenen Gegenden führt.

Ich denke diese Regionen brauchen alles - nur keine paar hundert Hampelmänner auf Bikes. Ob eine ebenbürtige Ausweichstrecke einfach so aus dem Hut gezaubert werden kann?

Ich wohne nicht weit vom Ort des Geschehens und die Situation ist echt krass. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Strecke problemlos befahrbar sein wird. Es regnet im Prinzip seit 5 Tagen durchgehend - einstige Schotterwege wurden über Nacht zu Wildbächen.


edit: gerade gesehen - die Veranstaltung findet statt... Da bin ich mal neugierig.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2013)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Stucka (3. Juni 2013)

bin selber mit einem blauen Auge vom Hochwasser hier im Allgäu davongekommen und fahr echt mit sehr gemischten  Gefühlen und schon etwas viel schlechtem Gewissen rüber nach Ruhpolding. Einerseits freuts mich tierisch, andererseits ist die Situation für die Betroffenen durch eine Spassveranstaltung in einer Katastrophenregion vor Ort fatal. Ich kann auch die Position der Veranstalter nachvollziehen, die die ganze Maschinerie wohl nur schwer stoppen könnten, zumal bestimmt schon viele Teilnehmer auf der Anreise sind (gerade die, die nicht nur um die Ecke wohnen). Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass die Orte, die Wirtschaft, die Gastro die Peaks irgendwie gerade jetzt auch brauchen können. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Veranstalter und die Behörden, die letztendlich jetzt wohl das "Go" gegeben haben, sensibel und umsichtig mit dem Rennen umgehen und die Entscheidung gut überlegt war. Ich denke, Jeder/Jede von uns kann aktiv seinen Beitrag dazu leisten, in dem wir tolerieren, dass eben nicht alles zu 100% organisiert und umgeleitet werden konnte.


----------



## Mario_Salzer (3. Juni 2013)

Stucka schrieb:


> bin selber mit einem blauen Auge vom Hochwasser hier im Allgäu davongekommen und fahr echt mit sehr gemischten  Gefühlen und schon etwas viel schlechtem Gewissen rüber nach Ruhpolding. Einerseits freuts mich tierisch, andererseits ist die Situation für die Betroffenen durch eine Spassveranstaltung in einer Katastrophenregion vor Ort fatal. Ich kann auch die Position der Veranstalter nachvollziehen, die die ganze Maschinerie wohl nur schwer stoppen könnten, zumal bestimmt schon viele Teilnehmer auf der Anreise sind (gerade die, die nicht nur um die Ecke wohnen). Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass die Orte, die Wirtschaft, die Gastro die Peaks irgendwie gerade jetzt auch brauchen können. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Veranstalter und die Behörden, die letztendlich jetzt wohl das "Go" gegeben haben, sensibel und umsichtig mit dem Rennen umgehen und die Entscheidung gut überlegt war. Ich denke, Jeder/Jede von uns kann aktiv seinen Beitrag dazu leisten, in dem wir tolerieren, dass eben nicht alles zu 100% organisiert und umgeleitet werden konnte.



Dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen! !!


----------



## powderJO (3. Juni 2013)

die 4 peaks findet ohne mich statt. heute morgen schweren herzens und hin- und hergerissen abgereist richtung gardasee - einfach keine lust mehr gehabt, noch einen tag länger im regen und der kälte zu sitzen - war ja schon seit donnerstag am tegernsee, dann 9 stunden fahrt bis ruhpolding nachdem tegernsee gecancelt wurde und irgendwann hatte ich einfach genug.  

wäre ich nicht vor ort gewesen und wie wahrscheinlich die meisten dienstag angereist, wäre die entscheidung sicher anders ausgefallen - aber mittendrin im zentrum des tiefs habe ich auch echt nicht mehr ernsthaft damit gerechnet, dass das rennen stattfindet oder eben nur mit erheblichen einschränkungen ... jetzt bin ich trotzdem auch bedient, denn natürlich wäre ich auf der anderen seite auch gerne gefahren ... 

allen, die fahren, wünsche ich, dass es dennoch eine gute veranstaltung wird und viel spaß dabei.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die 4 peaks findet ohne mich statt. heute morgen abgereist richtung gardasee - einfach keine list mehr gehabt noch einen tag länger im regen und der kälte zu sitzen - war ja schon seit donnerstag am tegernsee, dann 9 stunden fahrt bis ruhpolding nachdem tegernsee gecancelt wurde und irgendwann hatte ich einfach genug.
> 
> wäre ich nicht vor ort gewesen, wäre die entscheidung sicher anders ausgefallen - aber mittendrin habe ich auch echt nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dass das rennen stattfindet oder eben nur mit erheblichen einschränkungen ... jetzt bin ich trotzdem auch bedient, denn natürlich wäre ich auf der anderen seite auch gerne gefahren ...
> 
> allen, die fahren, wünsche ich, dass es dennoch eine gute veranstaltung wird und viel spaß dabei.



Ich wünsch die viel Spaß am Garda. Meine Entscheidung wäre genauso gegen die 4Peaks gefallen. Unter den Umständen hätte ich keine Lust gehabt.


----------



## powderJO (3. Juni 2013)

merci. aber leicht ist es nicht ... bin immer noch am hadern und grübeln, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch ...


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich wünsch die viel Spaß am Garda. Meine Entscheidung wäre genauso gegen die 4Peaks gefallen. Unter den Umständen hätte ich keine Lust gehabt.





powderJO schrieb:


> merci. aber leicht ist es nicht ... bin immer noch am hadern und grübeln, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch ...



Das glaub ich gern, aber wenn man die Situation zusammenfasst 
- Schnee irgendwo ab 1300m
- schwerste Überflutungen
- Murenabgänge
- weggspülte Forst-und Wanderwege
- wichtige Zufahrtsstrassen gesperrt (Verpflegung, Rettung, Race-Logistik etc)
- Rettungsdienste und Helfer mit wirklich wichtgeren Problemen
- schwer gebeutelte Bevölkerung
- verunreinigte Trinkwasserbrunnen
uvm
....dann würde ich nurnoch grübeln ob ich nicht zum Sandsäcke schleppen anreisen sollte. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man unter diesen Bedingungem ein Rennen durchführen kann und was es brngem so das anscheinend irgendwie auf biegen und brechen zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gardaprinz (4. Juni 2013)

Na ja,wie die Strecke verlaufen wird,ist doch alles Spekulation.
Mit einer Teilnahme schadet man nun wirklich niemandem-wer so was andeutet ist entweder ein Gut Mensch oder einfach ein klein wenig miesepeterisch.Das man bei diesen Bedingungen keine Lust mehr hat,kann ich jedoch gut nachvollziehen.Ich Reise übrigens erst morgen früh an-Startunterlagen kann man nach Rücksprache auch am Mittwoch früh abholen


----------



## Mario_Salzer (4. Juni 2013)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Na ja,wie die Strecke verlaufen wird,ist doch alles Spekulation.
> Mit einer Teilnahme schadet man nun wirklich niemandem-wer so was andeutet ist entweder ein Gut Mensch oder einfach ein klein wenig miesepeterisch.Das man bei diesen Bedingungen keine Lust mehr hat,kann ich jedoch gut nachvollziehen.Ich Reise übrigens erst morgen früh an-Startunterlagen kann man nach Rücksprache auch am Mittwoch früh abholen



Solltest du über die A8 kommen....früh genug losfahren! ;-) Bin grad mitten in dem tollen Stau am Chiemsee. ....bei der umfahrung verlierst mind. 2 Stunden :-(


----------



## Soboxx (4. Juni 2013)

Nach langem Überlegen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen NICHT bei der Four Peaks zu starten!
Es  steht dort alles unter Wasser. Die Hänge, Wälder und Wiesen sind mit  Wasser vollgesogen. Da wird es keine reguläre Strecke geben können. Da  ist soviel Nässe und Matsch. Außerdem wird vor Murenabgängen gewarnt.
Man muss eben das Wetter und die Berge  respektieren!
Und 4 Tage nur irgendwelche Forstautobahnen fahren, nur  damit der Event halt offiziell statt findet, finde ich vom Veranstalter  echt nicht in Ordnung! Die Leute dort in der Region haben anderes zu tun  als 1.000 Bikern die Wege zu sichern und zu bejubeln.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2013)

Wer dachte es könnte nach Plan B nur besser werden, wird eines Besseren belehrt. Die Meldungen auf der Seite von Heute sind in Anbetracht der Umstände nur noch peinlich


----------



## iglg (4. Juni 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wer dachte es könnte nach Plan B nur besser werden, wird eines Besseren belehrt. Die Meldungen auf der Seite von Heute sind in Anbetracht der Umstände nur noch peinlich



ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, warum immer so viel auf planb rumgehackt wird. ich habe viele, gut organisierte veranstaltungen mit erlebt und mich immer gut betreut gefühlt. 
Man kann es nicht jedem der 1000 Recht machen!


----------



## ]:-> (5. Juni 2013)

Gibts eigentlich nun schon irgendwie Infos zur Strecke die morgen dann tatsächlich gefahren wird? Müsste doch heute Abend ein briefing gegeben haben?


----------



## gardaprinz (6. Juni 2013)

Alles bis jetzt top,Strecke gestern war fast Original,Beeinträchtigungen durch das Hochwasser gab es keine und Wetter ist bestens


----------



## ]:-> (6. Juni 2013)

Super, drücke euch die Daumen dass es so bleibt!


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2013)

20km neutralisiert gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (6. Juni 2013)

ja gestern ging's zum einrollen hinter der Polizei her, dann kam der erste Kracher und die Steigung nahm kein Ende. Also wenn da einer zum Anfang gefahren ist zieh ich meinen Hut, das waren sicher an die 40% Steigung. 
Heut war's super, geiles Panorama, geiles Wetter, alles Top!
Bis auf die Anfangskilometer gestern alles auf der Original Strecke zurück gelegt, nix mit Forstautobahn oder Strasse!!
Der Fleckalmtrail zum Ende war der Hammer, ok bissel schieben gehört dazu hat aber Spass gemacht. 
Bisher super Veranstaltung, dickes Lob an alle Ortschaften. Und bisher in Ruhpolding und Lofer, sowie unterwegs auf der bisherigen Strecke nur positive Resonanzen von der Bevölkerung. Die freuen sich das wir hier sind!!!


----------



## gardaprinz (6. Juni 2013)

Für alle,die daheim geblieben sind - Ihr verpasst gerade eine Prima Veranstaltung mit wirklich guter Strecke( war da auch etwas skeptisch) und tollen Ettappenorten.Strecke morgen bleibt unverändert und dickes Lob an die Veranstalter,daß er alles tut,um die OriginalStrecke beizubehalten


----------



## Stucka (9. Juni 2013)

tolle Veranstaltung, tolle Strecke, super Orga, top Etappenorte, viele nette Leute in den Startblocks. Hat voll Spass gemacht!


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Juni 2013)

Zu erst war ich kritisch eingestellt, da die äußeren Bedingungen als sehr sehr kritisch einzustufen waren. Intern häkelten wir schon an einen Ersatzplan (Abstecher in die Vogesen) sollte sich die Situation weiter zuspitzen. Schlussendlich fuhren wir doch von Mainz aus nach Ruhpolding. Nach einer beschwerlich Anfahrt, die sich nach der Sperrung der A8 am Chiemsee ewig in die Länge zog kamen wir in unserem Hotel nahe des "Event Area" an. Echt erschreckend wie klein dieses Örtchen eigentlich ist. 

Rückblickend schauen wir auf eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Wir hatten schon zwei Szenarien befürchtet: A) Nach der Ausgabe der letzten Startnummer und somit dem Einzug aller Gebühren wird die Veranstaltung mit Verweis auf "Höhere Gewalt" abgesagt. B) Die Veranstaltung wird nahezu komplett auf Straßen verlegt und die MTBs erhalten Tria-Aufsätze für die Lenker.
Zum Glück griff aber PlanC  Die Strecken wurden geringfügig verändert und die Veranstaltung fand wie geplant statt.     
Im Vergleich zu z. B. 2012 waren die Strecken technisch und konditonell wesentlich Anspruchsvoller. Die Orga klappte, auch in Hinblick auf die äußeren Umstände wie am Schnürchen. Erfreulicherweise waren keine größeren Verletzungen zu vermelden.

Ein heftiger Kritikpunkt aber zum Schluss. Jeder noch so kleine Sportverein schafft es für seinen Dorflauf ein paar Duschen zu organisieren. Dass dann gerade am Ziel der letzten Etappe, bei der viele Teilnehmer in kein Hotel mehr fahren, sondern gleich Abreisen, keine Duschen vorhanden sind oder deren Standort nicht kommuniziert wird, ist, in Zeiten eines z. B. Grohe Duschtrucks, ein Unding.


----------



## extrahottabasco (9. Juni 2013)

schöne bilder ! in der 1. reihe nur 29er .... ist das die ausnahme gewesen oder sind die 26er tatsächlich tot ?  ...bin gespannt, was ich nexten samstag in willingen am start sehe. hyper or reality ?


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2013)

Naja gut, für die Hersteller ist 29 eine wahre Goldgrube, und da werden die Profis von ihren Arbeitgebern auch ausschliesslich mit 29ern versorgt. Mit dem Ziel, den Hype weiter zu pushen bei den Normalobikern, die sich am Material der Pros orientieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (9. Juni 2013)

Die "erste" Reihe würde auch auf Puky Bikes starten wenn es die Ausrüster verlangen. Wir haben kleine "Profis" gesehen die fuhren verstellbare Vorbauten die 90° nach unten abgeknickt waren damit zumindest ein Rest von Überhöhung vorhanden ist ... da wird es dann lächerlich.


----------



## ]:-> (10. Juni 2013)

extrahottabasco schrieb:


> schöne bilder ! in der 1. reihe nur 29er .... ist das die ausnahme gewesen oder sind die 26er tatsächlich tot ?  ...bin gespannt, was ich nexten samstag in willingen am start sehe. hyper or reality ?



Würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn das die Ausnahme war. Ich möchte behaupten in Riva am Start kaum noch 26er gesehen zu haben.
Das ist in D aber auch recht extrem, wenn ich mich so an die schweizer Rennen erinnere, da wird man von 26er Titan Hardtails versägt dass es kracht...
Mein 29er mag ich dennoch und man fühlt sich danach auf dem 26er tatsächlich komisch (das ist allerdings wertungsfrei gemeint).


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Juni 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Die "erste" Reihe würde auch auf Puky Bikes starten wenn es die Ausrüster verlangen. Wir haben kleine "Profis" gesehen die fuhren verstellbare Vorbauten die 90° nach unten abgeknickt waren damit zumindest ein Rest von Überhöhung vorhanden ist ... da wird es dann lächerlich.



manche hersteller haben angst das zu kurz gebaute steuerrohre durch zu hohe belastung abscheren könnten bzw diev steifigkeit leidet. privat fahre ich ein simplon razorblade  mit -27 grad vorbau und etwa 110mm steuerrohr. mein radon hat nur 90mm steuerohr und einen normalen -6 vorbau. 

 29er  rollen wirklich besser als 26er. hab es auch lange für marketing gehalten is aber so.

in belgien rollt auzch die 29er welle
jetzt aber wieder zurück zum thema


----------



## stevens28/2 (11. Juni 2013)

Jetzt aber ma wech von der Technik am Bike......meine hat beim 29er gnadenlos gut funktioniert und mit 24/36 war es an manchen Stellen echt zu hart...andere hatten mehr wums in den Beinen und mein Kumpel ist mit Single 32/36 bei den Masters unter die besten 20 gefahren. Aber nochmal an alle: Strecke bis auf die neutralisierten Stücke alles Top, hammer Trails, auch mit etwas Schnee (ist doch wohl auch ein kleines Highlight) tollen Zielorten und bestem Wetter....mein Sonnenbrand merke ich heute noch etwas ;-). Wenn nächstes Jahr alles so bleibt und die vom Wetter betroffenen Stücke wieder drinn sind wird es sicher ein Erfolg ! Einige Etappenorte hatten schon ein paar weitere Trailvorschläge gemacht. Also nicht so viel ändern!!


----------

